# MAC Eyeshadow Dupe List



## Geek2 (Apr 28, 2011)

M.A.C. Eyeshadow Dupe List


Sorry if there are some dupes of some of the dupes in this list haha!


MAC Wedge :::: M Professionals Taupe
MAC All that Glitters :::: NYX Champagne
MAC Perverted Pearl :::: Milani Silver Bullet
MAC Black Tied :::: Covergirl Shimmering Onyx, Milani Storm, Jane Clubbing
MAC Melody :::: Jane Millionare
MAC Partait Amour :::: Milani Enchantment
MAC Aquadisiac :::: Jane Millionare
MAC Naked Lunch :::: NYX Sahara
MAC Passionate :::: NYX Cherry
MAC Little Madam :::: Milani Illusion
MAC Bamboo Wild and Crazy Wild Guava
MAC Shroom :::: Milani Classic Beige or Jordana's Beige
MAC Passionate:NYX Sunrise/Redhead/Cherry
MAC Soba :::: ULTA Toast
MAC Mulch :::: Milani Java Bean
MAC Vellum :::: M Professionals Opalescent White, Wild and Crazy Lily Song, Milani Moonlight, Max Factor Spotlight Sparkle
MAC Crystal :::: L'Oreal Beauty Queen On-the-Loose
MAC Electric Eel :::: Milani Atlantis
MAC Sketch :::: Milani Marooned
MAC Woodwinked :::: Milani Golden Bronze
MAC Pink Source :::: Milani Taffy
MAC Girl meets Boy:NYX Antique gold
MAC Rose :::: Prestige in Flushed
MAC Fab &amp; Flashy :::: NYX Arica/Golden Orange
MAC Embark :::: Jane Brownie Points, Flirt! Coconutty
MAC Cork :::: NYX Dark Brown
MAC Paradisco :::: Flirt! Feeling Hot
MAC Sky Blue Pigment:NYX Cool Blue
MAC Electric Coral Pigment:NYX Tropical
MAC Parrot :::: ULTA Deep Sea, L'oreal HIP in Showy, NYX Ocean
MAC Blue Brown:L'Oreal HIP Inrepid
MAC Juxt :::: Milani Garden Mist
MAC Beaded :::: NYX Sahara
MAC Sumptuous Olive :::: Milani Antique Gold, ULTA Golden Olive, NYX Herb
MAC Beautiful Iris :::: ULTA Iris
MAC Rose Pro :::: Jame Prom Queen
MAC Shadowy Lady :::: L'oreal HIP duo in Wicked (purple side)
MAC Rose Pigment :::: NYX Flamingo
MAC Creme de Violet :::: ULTA Iris
MAC Midnight Blue :::: Jane Blue Jeans, Prestige Horizon
MAC Lucky Green :::: Wild and Crazy Marquis, NYX lime
MAC Hepcat :::: Prestige Blossom
MAC Quarry :::: Prestige Sandalwood
MAC Pink Freeze :::: Prestige Ballet, Milani Taffy, Cover Girl Pink Chiffon
MAC Stars 'n' Rockets :::: Milani Shock
MAC Going Bananas:NYX Yeallow Pearl
MAC Jewel Blue :::: Jane Eye Zing in Surfer Girl
MAC Silver :::: Milani in Mercury
MAC Camel :::: Revlon Pro Bamboo
MAC Goldmine :::: Prestige Golden Retriever
MAC Band on Blue :::: NYX Lanikai
MAC Paradisco :::: NYX Tropical or CoverGirl Tropical Fusion Quad (orange shade)
MAC Big T :::: NYX Wild Fire
MAC Wedge :::: L'oreal HIP duo in Shady
MAC Vanilla :::: Philosophy Serenity, Wild and Crazy Mist Over Me 3110, Milani Snow Frost
MAC Juxt:NYX Springleaf
MAC Swish :::: Prestige Love
MAC Unreally Blue :::: Milani Blue Jeans
MAC Shadesticks :::: NYX Eyeshadow Wands
MAC Brule :::: Milani Almondine
MAC Jest :::: Milani Peachy Peach, Maybelline Pink Sands, ULTA Bermuda Sand
MAC Pink Venus :::: Milani Taffy
MAC Nylon :::: NYX Barely There
MAC Satin Taupe :::: NYX Root Beer, NYX Iced Mocha, L'oreal HIP Duo in Sassy (taupe shade)
MAC Brill :::: Wild &amp; Crazy Bahama Water
MAC Trax :::: Prestige Flushed, Flirt! Glamourazzi, Milani Desire
MAC Creme de Violet :::: Aromaleigh's Pure Eyes Frost Eyeshadow in Desire
MAC Kicky Blue :::: L'Oreal Holographic Blue
MAC Shroom :::: Jordana Beige, Jane Magic Mushroom, Wet 'n Wild Flirt Shimmer Stick, NYX Bearly There
MAC Dark Soul pigment :::: Jane clubbing
MAC Naked Lunch :::: Wet n' Wild Fine Wink, NYX Aloha
MAC Wondergrass :::: NYX Kiwi
MAC Mineralized Eyeshadow Duo in Two to Glow :::: L'oreal HIP Duo in Flare
MAC Coppering :::: NYX Copper
MAC Sushi Flower :::: Prestige in Love, NYX Cherry
MAC Sable :::: Milani Java Bean
MAC Emote:NYX Taupe
MAC Dementhe :::: Milani Clover
MAC Shale :::: Milani Icy Plum
MAC Vellum :::: Milani Moonlight
MAC Plum Dressing :::: L'oreal HIP duo in Cheeky
MAC Shimmermoss :::: ULTA Luna, NYX Jungle Fever
MAC Sweet Sienna :::: Theshespace.com Gothic Glamour
MAC Sumptuous Olive :::: Milani Antiqued Gold
MAC Coco :::: NYX Beanie
MAC French Gray :::: NYX Iced Mocha
MAC Amber Lights :::: Milani Sun Goddess, NYX Golden
MAC Star n Rockets :::: NYX Luxor
MAC Jest :::: Milani Peachy Peach
MAC Carbon :::: NYX Black
MAC Medowland :::: L'Oreal Wear Infinite in Glistening Sea
MAC Steamy :::: Milani Clover, ULTA Luna
MAC Humid :::: Milani Clover, Ulta Shamrock
MAC Brulee :::: NYX Nude
MAC Hypnotique :::: Prestige Saturn
MAC Sprout :::: Prestige Wasabi, Milani Garden Mist
MAC Little Madame :::: Milani Illusion
MAC D'Bohemia :::: Wild and Crazy Crazy on You, ULTA Knit
MAC Glare :::: Prestige Golden Sun, ULTA Silk
MAC Vapor :::: Prestige Chilly
MAC Steamy :::: Milani Clover
MAC Nylon :::: Milani Classic Beige, TooFaced Glamazon, WnW Cream
MAC Deep Truth :::: Loreal On the Loose in Night Fever
MAC Electra :::: Jane Hi Ho Silver
MAC Satin Taupe :::: Maybelline Silken Taupe, Rimmel Strength, ULTA Twilight,NYX Iced Mocha, NYX Mink Brown, NYX Root beer
MAC Leisure Time :::: L'Oreal OTL in Flash Light
MAC Cranberry:NYX Rust
MAC Amber Lights :::: Milani Sun Goddess, Milani Desert Sun, Prestige Melba, L'Oreal HIP Saucy, NYX Golden
MAC Shadowy Lady :::: Milani Marooned
MAC Black Tied :::: Milani Storm, Prestige Onyx
MAC Mulch :::: Milani Java Bean, L'oreal HIP in Saucy
MAC Dazzleray Pigment :::: NYC Loose Sparkle Eye Dust in Champagne
MAC Guacamole :::: Milani Limbo Lime
MAC Vex :::: Max Factor Mint Matinee
MAC Romping:NYX Hot Pink/Burgundy Pearl, Milani Exotic Berry
MAC Coquette :::: Almay Khaki Eye Gel
MAC Atlas :::: ULTA Silk
MAC Cork :::: M Professinals Soft Brown Eyeshadow, Covergirl Swiss Chocolate
MAC Humid :::: Milani Clover, WnW Sensual Sage, NYX Mermaid
MAC Gorgeous Gold :::: L'oreal's Enlightened Emerald Duo, Dior GoldFusion
MAC Pink Freeze :::: Milani Taffy
MAC Blue Noir :::: Prestige in Ink
MAC Banshee :::: Milani Spice
MAC Parfait Amour:Milani Shock/Enchanment
MAC Nocturnelle :::: Milani Shock, Lancome Contrast
MAC Eyepopping :::: NYX Lime Juice
MAC Pink Vivid Pigment:NYX Hot Pink
MAC Coppering :::: Milani Flare
MAC Cornflower :::: Physician's Formula Virtual Eyes Loose Shadow in Eye-Tech
MAC Vanilla :::: Milani Snow Frost, Cover Girl single in French Vanilla
MAC Electric Eel :::: Milani Atlantis, NYX Irises
MAC Metamorph :::: Rimmel Hope
MAC Nocturnelle :::: Milani Shock
MAC Woodwinked :::: Milani Golden Bronze, L'oreal HIP duo in Wicked (brown side)


----------



## jeanarick (May 5, 2011)

Wow, I love that you have so many affordable dupes!


----------



## MSTEED (May 7, 2011)

Does anyone know an affordable dupe for MAC Taupographic Shadestick?


----------



## melissakecken (May 8, 2011)

Dear MSTEED,

If you have a SAX5thAVENUE OUTLET around you, they have ALL kinds of MAC there at really cheap prices, and they have the SHADESTICKS there for $10!! I was there yesterday and got several!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope that this helps ya honey!! Hugs!!


----------



## DittoBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow this is amazing, I am bookmarking this haha. Thanks again!


----------



## SoutherrnBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybelline has a duo called Indian Summer that has a dupe for Shroom.


----------

